# White car, no longer white!



## wfoster (Jan 15, 2016)

Good afternoon.

I have recently stepped up and bought myself a new car after owning a little 2010 1.2 Vauxhall Corsa for almost 4 painstaking years. For the 4 years I owned the Corsa, I always kept the car clean and added my own subtle mods. After a year or two, I wasn't too keen on cleaning it anymore as at the end of the day, it was my first car and I really did not have the time between school and working. I did make sure it always appeared clean though, by spraying it off at the local car wash and then wiping the car down with some Meguiars quick detailer and then some tyre shine every other week. In the words of Barry White, bang and the dirt was gone.

It's a little different now as I have bought a 2008 E92 325d in WHITE! Oh it's a gorgeous car and I'm in love. It's awesome to jump up to a car that has the power there if I want it and rides like I'm sat in an armchair.

The only problem I have is keeping the car clean (yes, I shouldn't have bought white, I know). It's probably one of the nicest E92s in my area (bias, yes) and I want to keep her looking good. I will make sure I take the time out of my day to keep it clean but I was wondering what I can do to ease the amount of time I spend.

I notice at the moment, especially in this awful gritty and salty weather that the car gets dirt on it and when I go to spray it off, it doesn't come off.. it's essentially embedded within my paint unless I get something to rub it off with (which I don't like doing, swirls and that). The surface dirt comes off but it doesn't come up as white as it should unless it's scrubbed with a wash mitt.

What can I do to stop me from having to wash it with a mitt every time? In an ideal world, I'd love to pull up to the car wash/get the jet wash out the garage and spend 30 minutes with some shampoo over the top and spray it off and it comes white again. I know this might not be possible but that's why I'm coming to you guys to see what there is I can do to keep it white instead of poo brown.

I have never polished, waxed, sealed or anything like that to a car so I'm a complete novice so I apologise for my stupidity. Please don't hold back telling me I'm an idiot.

Thanks for your help in advance and apologies if this question has been asked a million times.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Firstly get the car sealed (after washing and de-comm), and have a good wax on the car (if you want to top the sealant up.

From there you can look to go down the touchless wash route. but keep in mind that this will not remove 100% of the grime.

IMO white is one of the best cars to keep clean, try owning a back car! Having had both I'll quite happily stick to my white car 

Welcome aboard by the way :wave:


----------



## wfoster (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi Cossie! Thanks for the quick response and warm welcome. A few questions, what's de-comm? Secondly, is this something I can do myself? Sealing and waxing? Once again, sorry for the stupidity.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

wfoster said:


> Hi Cossie! Thanks for the quick response and warm welcome. A few questions, what's de-comm? Secondly, is this something I can do myself? Sealing and waxing? Once again, sorry for the stupidity.


Don't be sorry! everyone had to start somewhere :thumb:

The de-comm process is pretty simple, it involves removed any tar deposits (which are really easy to spot on a white car). A tar remover like Nanolex will do the job nicely. Then you can clay the car.
Next to remove any iron/metal fall out. Get a fallout remover like BH Korrosol.

Both of these steps are something which you can do easily and will be part of your routine.


----------



## robinh112 (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome and nice motor! I also have a white car just need to keep on top of it with protection. Many on here including myself prefer a sealant rather than wax for white.


----------



## bigpapaburgundy (Jul 9, 2013)

wfoster said:


> Hi Cossie! Thanks for the quick response and warm welcome. A few questions, what's de-comm? Secondly, is this something I can do myself? Sealing and waxing? Once again, sorry for the stupidity.


Welcome to the forum dude, if you click on the link below that will tell you about the basic process of looking after your car. Then just swap out some of the products for what you have already (or what your friends recommend) if need be or use the ones in the tutorial, up to you :thumb:

https://www.basicsofbling.com/tutorials


----------



## Hairy Pete (Oct 2, 2012)

I had a white e92 from 2007 when they first came out till 2010 . Then bought an identical one but with the diesel. I also run a white Caymen . Once you get it polished up and coated it will stay clean and be very easy to maintain. 

I use wolfs nano sealants on my white cars........for a challenge I have a black 4 series now .


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

great guides here too man 
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/car-care-advice.html


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome alone fella, :wave: not much to add on what already has been said except you have a lovely Beema, enjoy it and enjoy this forum.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Welcome to DW mate and welcome to BMW ownership lol Where do you live?


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't recall Barry White singing "bang, and the dirt was gone" lol...... Think you mean Barry Scott:lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's a lovely car chum. As Col and the guys have said, the decontamination process is simply about removing any tar, iron and other contaminants from the paintwork before you seal and wax it all in. 

Bilt Hamber Korrosol gets excellent reviews, as does Nanolex tar remover. Personally I use Autosmart tardis tar remover which you can buy very cheaply from your local Autosmart Rep.

When you get the chance to clean your car, make sure you take plenty of pics so we can have a look. 

Btw, when you spray the iron fallout remover onto your paintwork, it'll look like it's bleeding lol. 

Your journey has just begun. Welcome to the madness 👍

Cooks


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

That's a welcome from me too!


----------



## Kai96 (Nov 13, 2015)

When you've got the time one thing I'd recommend is clay barring the car. You'll see a big difference in the colour and feel of the paint IMO.


----------



## wfoster (Jan 15, 2016)

cossiecol said:


> Don't be sorry! everyone had to start somewhere :thumb:
> 
> The de-comm process is pretty simple, it involves removed any tar deposits (which are really easy to spot on a white car). A tar remover like Nanolex will do the job nicely. Then you can clay the car.
> Next to remove any iron/metal fall out. Get a fallout remover like BH Korrosol.
> ...


Thanks Cossie! I'll definitely check these products out!



bigpapaburgundy said:


> Welcome to the forum dude, if you click on the link below that will tell you about the basic process of looking after your car. Then just swap out some of the products for what you have already (or what your friends recommend) if need be or use the ones in the tutorial, up to you :thumb:
> 
> https://www.basicsofbling.com/tutorials


Just bookmarked this and had a little read through. This is exactly what I need; awesome website. Thank you!



Simz said:


> Welcome to DW mate and welcome to BMW ownership lol Where do you live?


I live in the South West. Plymouth unfortunately. Home of the janner.



TonyHill said:


> I don't recall Barry White singing "bang, and the dirt was gone" lol...... Think you mean Barry Scott:lol:


Yep, you're right. I mean Barry Scott. What's even worse is I just literally seen the Cillit Bang advert and it made me cringe a little (a lot).



Cookies said:


> That's a lovely car chum. As Col and the guys have said, the decontamination process is simply about removing any tar, iron and other contaminants from the paintwork before you seal and wax it all in.
> 
> Bilt Hamber Korrosol gets excellent reviews, as does Nanolex tar remover. Personally I use Autosmart tardis tar remover which you can buy very cheaply from your local Autosmart Rep.
> 
> ...


Thanks Cooks! Fortunately, I have a few products already:

Meguiars Clay Bar
Meguiars Quick Detailer
Autoglym Leather Protector
Meguiars Tyre Shine

although it looks as though I'm going to have to look for some others too! Can anyone point in the right direction of some good shampoo and sealant please?



Cy-Zuki said:


> That's a welcome from me too!


Thanks Cy-Zuki!



Kai96 said:


> When you've got the time one thing I'd recommend is clay barring the car. You'll see a big difference in the colour and feel of the paint IMO.


Fortunately I already have one but never knew how to use it although now I do!

To anyone who I missed to quote, thank you for your help, advice and warm welcoming. I will be taking some pictures of my efforts soon.

Now to get in contact with my friend so I can steal his warehouse for the night!


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Im in Plymouth mate. Nice car. Im sure you'll have fun learning all about detailing. 
If you need any pointers in person i will be glad to help.☺


----------



## wfoster (Jan 15, 2016)

rob267 said:


> Im in Plymouth mate. Nice car. Im sure you'll have fun learning all about detailing.
> If you need any pointers in person i will be glad to help.☺


Thanks Rob! I might take you up on that offer one day!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

wfoster said:


> Can anyone point in the right direction of good shampoo and sealant please?


Have a look at this for starters. It's all part of the fun trying different products. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=367886

Shampoo help please.

Have a look on the personal sales thread too bud. There are loads of products for sale on a daily basis, some great used items at great prices.

Cooks


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

:lolon't use cillit bang on it, bang and the paint is gone !:lol:


----------



## Webarno (Jul 17, 2014)

Those wheels are beautiful!


----------



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

gtechniq is good for sealants 
http://www.gtechniq.com/products/auto/protect/exterior/paint/


----------



## wfoster (Jan 15, 2016)

Good morning, thought I'd drop you all this picture to show you what products I have already. As you can see, I'm a fan of Meguiars.

I didn't realise I had this much to be fair, forgot I made lots of spontaneous purchases at Halford one afternoon. I cleaned the car last night and it come up amazing and that's without really using any product. I did try and use my clay bar though but it didn't really work so wasn't too sure if I was doing it right.

Here's the products that I have:


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum!
It is a lovely 38C today in Perth; I guess a little cooler in Plymouth?
You have some good products there. Detailing is a wondrous art, and there are many knowledgeable souls on this Forum who will oblige you with product advice.
Have fun.


----------



## wfoster (Jan 15, 2016)

TomG said:


> Welcome to the Forum!
> It is a lovely 38C today in Perth; I guess a little cooler in Plymouth?
> You have some good products there. Detailing is a wondrous art, and there are many knowledgeable souls on this Forum who will oblige you with product advice.
> Have fun.


Thanks Tom! I shall be over your way in the coming months, ready to soak up some of that heat. It's unfortunately below freezing here.

I look forward to getting hooked, I can feel myself nibbling at the microfibres already.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

TomG said:


> Welcome to the Forum!
> It is a lovely 38C today in Perth; I guess a little cooler in Plymouth?
> You have some good products there. Detailing is a wondrous art, and there are many knowledgeable souls on this Forum who will oblige you with product advice.
> Have fun.


Alright, rub it in 38c, its' 6c over here.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

wfoster said:


> Good morning, thought I'd drop you all this picture to show you what products I have already. As you can see, I'm a fan of Meguiars.
> 
> I didn't realise I had this much to be fair, forgot I made lots of spontaneous purchases at Halford one afternoon. I cleaned the car last night and it come up amazing and that's without really using any product. I did try and use my clay bar though but it didn't really work so wasn't too sure if I was doing it right.
> 
> Here's the products that I have:


Nice matching white trainers to go with your wash mitt, colour coded car washing.


----------



## wfoster (Jan 15, 2016)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Nice matching white trainers to go with your wash mitt, colour coded car washing.


Haha they do match although I don't wash my car with these white trainers. I wouldn't want to see the colour of them after.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wfoster said:


> Good morning, thought I'd drop you all this picture to show you what products I have already. As you can see, I'm a fan of Meguiars.
> 
> I didn't realise I had this much to be fair, forgot I made lots of spontaneous purchases at Halford one afternoon. I cleaned the car last night and it come up amazing and that's without really using any product. I did try and use my clay bar though but it didn't really work so wasn't too sure if I was doing it right.
> 
> Here's the products that I have:


I also like mequiars my self fella there may be better products out there but its all down to personal preference and megs seem to suite my every need. welcome along btw and hope you have got very deep pockets now you have discovered detailing world lol


----------



## Ben108 (Jul 26, 2014)

Welcome 

When you say you tried using your clay bar, but didn't feel you were doing it right, how were you using it?


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Lovely car.

Those wheels look like they are off of an M4... Is that correct?


----------



## wfoster (Jan 15, 2016)

Ben108 said:


> Welcome
> 
> When you say you tried using your clay bar, but didn't feel you were doing it right, how were you using it?


Hi Ben,

I tore a bit off, flattened it out like a pancake and put it over some tar and squashed it down and rubbed it up and down and twisted it to try and get the tar off?


----------



## wfoster (Jan 15, 2016)

Zetec-al said:


> Lovely car.
> 
> Those wheels look like they are off of an M4... Is that correct?


They're off an M6, they're amazing and everyone I see tells me how much they love them. I think I'm the only E92 in the South West, UK with them.


----------



## oreA (Nov 25, 2014)

wfoster said:


> I tore a bit off, flattened it out like a pancake and put it over some tar and squashed it down and rubbed it up and down and twisted it to try and get the tar off?


Hi wfoster!

I'm a bit further west than yourself, down in Truro, soooo much warmer .

Use a specific de-tarring product for the tar spots

This is a decent routine:

1. Apply Snow foam or traffic film remover & leave to dwell for 5 mins
2. Power wash or rinse
3. Shampoo wash with 2 buckets & rinse
4. Use iron-x or similar to remove embedded metal contaminants
5. Use tar removing product
6. Wash/rinse
7. Clay the car to remove more subtle contaminants, often hard to see but you can feel them on the paint surface.
8. Wash/rinse/dry
9. Polish
10. Apply sealant or wax or both, sealant first
11. Take piccies & post on here :thumb:


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi. You need to soften your clay first in warm water. Flatten like you said then Use a lube like a water and shampoo mix or a quick detailer. 
Dip your clay in it but also apply lube to the bodywork. 
Rub the clay over the bodywork but dont apply pressure.
You will feel resistance on the first couple of passes. Keep the area well lubed. 

You will start to feel the clay sliding easier which shows it is doing the job. 
Keep inspecting the clay for dirt, and fold it if it is dirty. 
Keep doing this until all contaminants are removed. 
Hope this helps.☺


----------



## wfoster (Jan 15, 2016)

Thank you to both for the advice. I look forward to trying out this over the weekend, providing we have good weather (doubtful). 

Thanks to all for the help and advice, a lovely forum.


----------



## Ashley1995 (Oct 25, 2015)

Very nice E92, I have a white F21 and that is also a pain to keep clean at the moment!


----------

